# dsms detail- Mercedes SL55 AMG



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

2006 SL55 AMG, a few swirls on the hood and a bird bomb on the windshield followed by lots of roat grime on the lower half and a few light scratches.

ONR 2 bucket
Waffle weave dry and crevice blowout
Sonus green clay
Flex SIP w/ orange low pro pad X2 on hood
106ff w/ white
PB S&W wipedown
Z-AIO w/ white
First coat Z2pro by hand (ZFX'd w/ a shot of Z8)
Second coat Z2pro by hand (ZFX'd w/ a shot of Z8)
Z-CS cured 3 hours
Z8 final wipedown

P21S gel on wheels topped with Z-AIO
Z-AIO windows
Z9/Z10 leather
303 cleaner on carpets 
Vaccum
Megs trim dressing

















































































































































































Beading

































































Enjoy


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

great car with nice results


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed and what a first post.. Welcome to DW!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome...To...DW! :wave:

very nice finish!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking job:thumb: welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

:thumb: Apreciate the compliments


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there - lovely finish on the Silver!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Menz 1 : Merc 0

Nice job on what is a big two seater. Looking the part now :thumb: :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, lovely car


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

V8burble said:


> Menz 1 : Merc 0
> 
> Nice job on what is a big two seater. Looking the part now :thumb: :doublesho :thumb:


Ha, yea SIP did a nice job on the swirls.


----------

